# Please Tell Me How To Get This Beast!



## Smikes77 (Jan 17, 2017)

Heya,

How can I get that really low digging, aggressive string sound presented by this beautiful piece?

@1:00


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira (Jan 17, 2017)

basses


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi there

Basses? Um, no they alone don´t make such sound imo, sure the first couple of notes are dbasses aline. He should add to the Basses Spiccs some Cellos..playing an octave above the Basses on the very low d flat. Then you have that stack of Sound. But basses alone don´t make it here. Sure it starts with the Dbasses even an octave below the low dflat. But then the Cellos chime in and add the significant Bite and punch to the line which are crucial when you want to have exactly that chugging sound progressing in the track.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 17, 2017)

Just quickly noticed there's a Staccato Dig patch in Spitfire's SSS on the Basses. It's actually quite close.
Understand what Alexander is saying about the bite on the Cello's.

I thought Iceni (Albion 3) would be the sound but it's different.
you've helped me find a new patch though. Thanks!


----------



## tokatila (Jan 17, 2017)

Edge of Tomorrow is recorded in Air Lyndhurst so the Spitfire could be your best bet. Iceni is too soft, SSS Staccato Dig EQd you can get quite close.


----------



## Vin (Jan 17, 2017)

Albion I (Legacy) low strings are great for this sound (especially since it's recorded in the same hall). Close mics will add that extra definition.

https://clyp.it/txji5chx

Still the best sounding low strings I've heard in a sample library.


----------



## storyteller (Jan 17, 2017)

I agree with @AlexanderSchiborr here. I just played around with it too. Depending on the library Spic or Stac...maybe even layered with Spic upfront and some eq to get the pronounced bite. But either way definitely a "dig" patch needs to be used or a "slam" knob needs to be cranked. Db octaves + cellos.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 17, 2017)

I did a test for Smikes.

Thats DBasses and Cellos, and Violas. But the this chugging Dbass + Cellos makes this..sound where you want to call 911 because the room is shaking..:D

https://www.dropbox.com/s/5g3x828ixvzizq2/Soundtest.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 17, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I did a test for Smikes.
> 
> Thats DBasses and Cellos, and Violas. But the this chugging Dbass + Cellos makes this..sound where you want to call 911 because the room is shaking..:D
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5g3x828ixvzizq2/Soundtest.mp3?dl=0



Thanks Alex, yes that`s pretty close!

I have Spitfire Mural 1 and 2 so I`ll check out the stacc dig too. I did layer it with a short from the CAGE Strings, but I kind of lost the focus of the note.

I`ll try these ideas out and report back, because I want the house to shake!

Thanks again everyone for the help!


----------



## Living Fossil (Jan 17, 2017)

This dbass sound reminds me of sample libraries of the early days, where you didn't have samples per note but rather per (half-)octave. Playing the sample at a lower note produces a grittier, rougher sound, which could work in such a context. 
With a modern library in Logic you could do the following:
- play the arrangement e.g. a 5-7 halftones higher.
- bounce in place.
- strip silence until you get the staccati as regions. 
- select all these regions and turn them into a sample intrument (exs24). Select Oneshoot. Set small fade ins and out to prevent clicks (around 15-25 ms should do it)
- Adjust the tuning (in this case 5-7 halftones)

(actuall doing it is faster then writing it down...)


----------



## JJP (Jan 17, 2017)

Close mic'd contrabasses. Have them bow a little closer to the bridge or something to get less pitch, more bow/rosin sound.


----------



## JohnG (Jan 17, 2017)

agree with JJP. I don't hear any cellos in this particular spot. just basses.


----------



## erica-grace (Jan 17, 2017)

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> I did a test for Smikes.
> 
> Thats DBasses and Cellos, and Violas. But the this chugging Dbass + Cellos makes this..sound where you want to call 911 because the room is shaking..:D
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/5g3x828ixvzizq2/Soundtest.mp3?dl=0



Nice! 

What library is that?


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 17, 2017)

JJP said:


> Close mic'd contrabasses. Have them bow a little closer to the bridge or something to get less pitch, more bow/rosin sound.



How do I do that with spitfire?


----------



## JohnG (Jan 17, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> How do I do that with spitfire?



if you have the new Symphonic Strings, use the Extended Techniques, Core techniques, Staccato Dig for the attack. You can double it with pizz or something else as well. Even a little col legno (there's no col legno in the original, but I think it will sound kind of cool to add a bit).


----------



## neblix (Jan 17, 2017)

Albion ONE Low Spiccatos can get pretty diggy too.


----------



## JJP (Jan 17, 2017)

Smikes77 said:


> How do I do that with spitfire?



I don't use the Spitfire libraries, so I can't give you specific instructions. I thought that understanding the technique would help you find a solution with whatever you use. Just note that "close" for mic'ing contrabasses in this context is a relative term. It's not like you want a mic in the f-hole.


----------



## NoamL (Jan 17, 2017)

These are basses alone. I don't hear cellos. The mics are pretty close. And, it seems to me they are doing a repeated down bow articulation. That's how you get the biting quality. The bass bow (and string) are pretty heavy and it takes force to overcome that inertia. The biting sound comes from the bow catching on the string and letting go. Sort of like if you push a heavy box, the first sound will be a creak or crackle, and then the sound of the slide. The more you push down on the box instead of forwards, the louder that crackle will be. That's what string players do when they want this sound.


----------



## Musicam (Jan 17, 2017)

What can I make with this sound without Christian and Paul? Thanks from the bottom of my heart. Friends you give me the right sound. My heart is for you! I have waited a decade or more for making my dream come true!


----------



## Smikes77 (Jan 17, 2017)

NoamL said:


> These are basses alone. I don't hear cellos. The mics are pretty close. And, it seems to me they are doing a repeated down bow articulation. That's how you get the biting quality. The bass bow (and string) are pretty heavy and it takes force to overcome that inertia. The biting sound comes from the bow catching on the string and letting go. Sort of like if you push a heavy box, the first sound will be a creak or crackle, and then the sound of the slide. The more you push down on the box instead of forwards, the louder that crackle will be. That's what string players do when they want this sound.



That`s what I`m hearing too @NoamL 



JJP said:


> I don't use the Spitfire libraries, so I can't give you specific instructions. I thought that understanding the technique would help you find a solution with whatever you use. Just note that "close" for mic'ing contrabasses in this context is a relative term. It's not like you want a mic in the f-hole.



Gotcha @JJP 



JohnG said:


> if you have the new Symphonic Strings, use the Extended Techniques, Core techniques, Staccato Dig for the attack. You can double it with pizz or something else as well. Even a little col legno (there's no col legno in the original, but I think it will sound kind of cool to add a bit).



Good idea @JohnG I`ll try that too.

I thought @AlexanderSchiborr was pretty close, mind (sorry, Welsh way of saying things - ending with "mind").

I guess it doesn`t matter if it`s not exactly the same, it`s not going to be I suppose, it may end up being slightly different, as long as I`m getting that bite to it.


----------



## LamaRose (Jan 17, 2017)

Ditto for all basses. 8Dio's Adagio basses have really good feathered spics that can get you pretty close... and you can layer the full ensemble and divisi patches with the close mics. They're still on sale for $59. Highly recommended as the overall library is quite versatile. Check the 8Dio walkthrough.


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey Guys,
Yes, Dbasses. I have to revise my post, today morning I listened to it again and yes you are right. Sorry probabyl happened after a long mixing day. @Smikes77 Normally I do that better :D



erica-grace said:


> Nice!
> 
> What library is that?



It´s Spitfire Symphonic Strings.


----------



## Kaufmanmoon (Jan 18, 2017)

Damn you all, I came up with the Staccato Dig suggestion first. I demand vengeance


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 18, 2017)

And if you want to deviate a little from the example but you need some bite you can blend a little contrabassoon there. It sure bites a little.


----------

